# samsung RF267ABBP fridge not cooling



## 631gun (Jan 1, 2013)

I have my freezer not cooling yesterday someone told me it could be evaporator fan. I opened the freezer back panel and there are two fans, which one is evaporator fan? how to check if this is bad? I tried to spin them and both spin good.
I tried unplugging fridge  and it looks like top fridge is also not cooling much, ice make not making ice.

 I heard that Samsung is dual cam top is independent of bottom freezer, or still the bottom freezr cool the top fridge?


----------

